# Check out this BEAN DIP!



## Heat (Apr 13, 2005)

*Simple Bean Dip with Horseradish*

*8 servings* 

If you're using canned beans, drain and rinse them to get rid of excess salt. 

2 cups cooked beans (Cannellini, pinto or Great Northern) 
2 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil 
1 tbsp prepared horseradish 
1/4 cup onions
Salt to taste 

1. Combine beans, olive oil, horseradish and onions in a blender or food processor and blend until smooth, adding a little water if necessary. and salt to your taste.

*Simple, easy, affordable!!   *


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds like I would like it Thank You


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds yummy. i think i will make this but will add some garlic.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 13, 2005)

We're having a poker party next week and this will be perfect to add to the menu.  Like Luvs 'll be adding some garlic.  

Thanks!


----------



## crewsk (Apr 13, 2005)

My daughter loves bean dip! Thanks Heat!!


----------



## Heat (Apr 16, 2005)

Great Yall!! Hope you all like it!! MMMMMMMMMMMM, MMMMMMMMMM GOOOOOOOOOD!!


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 16, 2005)

I love me some bean dip, Good YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 16, 2005)

Sorry, tried it and sits in the fridge.  Might be healthy but no one likes it.  Got it from Dr Weil.  I don't know if I can doctor it up some with garlic to make the flavor but it is so bland and the beans are that way to begin with.  I don't want to waste it so I have to do something FAST!!!


----------



## Heat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Sorry, In the Kitchen*

I really liked it. and yeah i put garlic in sometimes too. Also salsa makes it spicier! What type of beans did you use?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 16, 2005)

Cannellini beans.  You think that made the difference?  Of course, being I just saw it never experimented with the flavor until after we all sampled it.  I will add the garlic and hope I can salvage it.  Thanks


----------



## Heat (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh yessssssssssss !! I use Pinto Beans! lol . Everyone has different tastes tho. Usually mine has been cooked with ham too !! But, i didnt go that deep into details. Maybe i should have lol Sorry.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Apr 17, 2005)

I make bean dip using a can of refried beans, a layer of salsa over that and then a layer of grated cheese over that.  Perhaps you could use the bean dip as the bottom layer?


It does not matter if it is a little bland because you have the salsa and cheese to spice it up.

Pam

ps  you can also add a layer of avocado or cubed tomato.


----------



## luvs (Apr 17, 2005)

i made the dip, heat, but added hot sauce, seasalt, garlic powder, onion powder, black pepper & worcestershire, and it came out good.
i used Great Northern beans.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 17, 2005)

Pam Leavy said:
			
		

> I make bean dip using a can of refried beans, a layer of salsa over that and then a layer of grated cheese over that.  Perhaps you could use the bean dip as the bottom layer?
> 
> 
> It does not matter if it is a little bland because you have the salsa and cheese to spice it up.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion.  This sounds good.  Guess I use recipe verbatum and this is what happens.  I trust Dr Weil but his recipes are more for health than taste.  Hence, I have to 'doctor' it up.  Thanks glad I can count on all of you.  Sure hate to feed the garbage can.


----------

